

100 customers 24 hours later - vanstee
https://medium.com/@helpful/helpfuls-launch-stats-from-yesterday-2a9d57d65d5d

======
toomuchtodo
You should link to Assembly ([https://assembly.com/](https://assembly.com/))
in your copy; I had to Google for it to determine what the concept was.

~~~
vanstee
Good call. Just update the article and Helpful homepage. Thanks

